# Question: Typical Activities of Cadet Units



## mz589 (24 Feb 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking at becoming a CI and possibly joining the CIC as well. I met with a local Air Cadet squadron and was kind of taken aback at some of the activities to the point that I am not sure whether to continue.

The CO mentioned charity walk-a-thons, canvassing for the Cancer Society, kids Christmas parties ( not cadet ones). While I was there (not on parade night)  the hall was opened and a few cadets, their younger brothers and sisters and their parents were there playing soccer. It seemed like a drop in centre type of atmosphere, this has really got me concerned as to what I'm getting myself into. 

Is this a normal routine for an air cadet squadron?

I'm not being critical of those types of activities, I just don't want to make a committment without all of the facts. My interest was in being involved with the military/aviation side of things, but the CO didn't mention any of those types of activities. I researched as much as I could before hand, perhaps my expectations were wrong?

Can anyone shed some light on whether or not this is the norm?


----------



## big_castor (24 Feb 2005)

None of these activities seem out of the ordinary but they are obviously the core of our training.  Activities like the soccer game are also not uncommon since getting he parents involved and aware of our activities is a big part of the success of a unit.  My former unit had one  « Parents Night  » where he parents followed their son/daughter around for the whole Parade night.  It was a good opportunity for the staff to meet the parents and the parent to get to know exactly what was going on during our training.
  
Perhaps pay the a visit on a regular training night.  Prepare a list of what your raining / experience is and how you could us it in an Air Cadet Squadron.  A CO is more likely to listen to someone who has a good idea of what he wants to do. 

Good luck !


----------



## mz589 (24 Feb 2005)

Squadron CO,

Thanks for the info. Just to shed a bit more light on things, I have about 300 hrs bush flying experience from a few years back which I mentioned up front. That is kind of why I was surprised that the CO spoke at length about activities such as charity canvassing as opposed to the actual cadet training. I really can't see how I'd be useful for those types of activities, I have no background in it. 

Is this something that might differ between squadrons?


----------



## big_castor (24 Feb 2005)

Apart from the Mandatory training program, each unit will pretty much run whatever activities work for them.  There is usually however a great need for instructors who can teach the  « aviation  » subject of the program and prepare the cadets for the flying scholarship selection exams.  

Perhaps the CO taught you wanted to be involved in the Sponsoring Committee ?  They are usually in charge of that type of activities.


----------



## PViddy (24 Feb 2005)

Their are many different Squadron's out there.   Some may have their "specialties", if your lucky you'll get a well rounded unit.   Although the Air Cadet Programme contains a physical fitness component, it is not everything.   Most units are, or should be, involved with the community in some way, as this fulfils a primary aim of the air cadet system.   

Again i think it really dpends on what unit you are at....some unit's just have a band, it's a really good band-but that's all they do; some have a great drill team, flying scholarship programme etc.   Since you have a flying back ground you may want o take the initaive and set up a flying scholarship programme or ground school if you will.   Well performing units thrive on the versatility of their staff.


PV


----------



## yoman (24 Feb 2005)

I will just name a few activities that my squadron does.

- Junior and Senior flying Scholarship
- Junior and Senior Field Ops
- Junior and Senior Drill team
- Range team
- Highland dancing
- BUSH WEEkEND (for FSGT Mandal)
-We go flying pretty often (probably something you would like to do)
- And a hole bunch of other stuff hear and their (IE: effective speaking competition, sporting events etc)

The reason we have so many Junior/Senior teams/arts (I think that sounds ok) is because were a big squadron ( about 150). The activities that the squadron does depends on what they like to do and the interests of the   people/availability.

Just a short overview of what a squadron might do.


----------



## sgt_mandal (25 Feb 2005)

Don't forgt about the bush weekends


----------



## yoman (26 Feb 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> Don't forget about the bush weekends



Oh my I am terribly sorry I will edit the post immediately!  ;D 

Well just to add to my previous post all tell you what we do on a regular training night.

- 1800 to 1830 cadets arrive form up and get inspected by the senior cadets in their respective flights.
- 1830 to 1900 Inspection by officers, march pass, band plays and flag party. (not necessarily in that order or like that)
- 1900 to around 1930 first class
- 1930 to around 2000 second class
- 2000 to around 2020 break
- 2020 to 2100 third class
- 2100 to 2130 (usually doesn't end till 2145) closing parade (announcements etc)

Note this varies parade to parade.


----------



## mz589 (27 Feb 2005)

Yoman,

Thanks for the detailed info, it does explain quite a bit. 

What about activites on non-parade nights?


----------



## PViddy (27 Feb 2005)

As a CI or Officer in the CIC you may find yourself atached to a secondary duty as, let's say Sports Team Officer, Chief Flying Instructor etc.
most unitts (air, army and sea) will go on field training exercises (in fact some PO's require it) at some point in the year.  some units will do several.  Again, their are some pretty diversified programs depending on your unit.

PV


----------



## yoman (28 Feb 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> I will just name a few activities that my squadron does.
> 
> - Junior and Senior flying Scholarship
> - Junior and Senior Field Ops
> ...



Everything there is not on parade nights.


----------

